# Saugeye Spinners



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

TI make these small weight foreward spinners to fish the local lakes. They are all made by running wire instead of hooks in jig molds. I use Panther and June Bug blades because they spin easier at slower speed than clevis type blades. We more less "snap jig" with these but you can troll them.


----------

